

Snapchat Went From Frat Boy Dream to Tech World Darling. But Will it Last? - jejune06
http://www.laweekly.com/2013-10-17/news/snapchat-evan-spiegel/full/

======
sheikhimran01
It will only last if they can work out with advertising, expand their
functionalities and be more cross platform.

Besides this, release new indirect or direct related products under SnapChat.

Also release open source platform for their API. (I want this )

